# Thanks Keith Michaels insurance...



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Just smashed my A plan quote (who I've been insured with for the last 6 years incidentaly) by nearly £100.
Can't remember the name of the chap I spoke to but he was very proffessional and efficient - whole phone call from quote to cover took less than 10 mins.

If you are due to renew your insurance I highly recommend giving these fellas a call.

Jonny


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Keith Michaels absolute legends. It's Jeremy you need to speak to.

My policy was a good price in the first instance. But just got cover added onto my policy for a day at the 'Ring...only £60. Bargainous!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They wouldn't insure me on my piddly little Ford Escort  Said I needed to have my licence for 2 years,and i'd only had it for 1 year and 7 months


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

i use gary at keith michaels and they are fantastic each and every time i speak to them


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Keith michaels all the way, they are the only ones that would insure me (long story) and best of all the quote wasn't badly priced, Gary or jeremey, both helpful.


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Jeremy! That was the fella, legend!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Keith Michaels get the :thumbsup: from me too!


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

i used them as well as above jeremy is very helpful a-plan didnt even ring me back!


----------



## craftymonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Keith michaels smashed my re-Quote by a staggering £354.95 and beat alfux by £138.68... absolute no brainer, all mods declared too. Big thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi guys just seen this, thanks very much for the feed back.

Good or bad!


Jeremy.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Been with Jeremy at Keith Michaels now for 3 years. All mods declared with a fully built RIPs RB30/26 with T04z and OS Giken 1-5 close ratio gearbox, (approx over £30,000 of mods) all good.


----------



## Old Gregg (Jul 22, 2010)

This is interesting as Keith Michaels is on my list of insurers to call. Adrian Flux are my best so far but it looks like i'd better ring KM on Monday.

Oh, and A-Plan didn't call me back today either after promising to blow Sky's quote out of the water


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

When it comes to resolving claims A plan are the worst company I've ever dealt with. I will never use them again.


----------



## Old Gregg (Jul 22, 2010)

To be fair to A-Plan, they did in fact ring me back but i didn't realise as i was on another call at the time. When i turned my mobile on this morning i got the voicemail alert (no idea why i didn't get it at the time).


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not happy with them at all, i cant even get a quote, left me on hold for 20mins earlier so i gave up and i filled out their form on the internet for a call back and i have heard nothing, not very professional!!!!


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

Sean said:


> When it comes to resolving claims A plan are the worst company I've ever dealt with. I will never use them again.


That sucks, Keith Michaels practically took care of everything for my claim. They were really helpful and professional. 
I would recommend them to anyone renewing their insurance.
www.keithmichaels.co.uk/Nissan-insurance


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been with Keith Michaels since 2001. I always speak to John. The charges are always very competitive. The thing that really stands out for me is the level of care and the professionalism. Too many times have I received calls from over familiar brokers who call me "mate" or who hang up when my wife answers the telephone. I had a claim while back and they way it was managed by Keith Michaels staff was very good.

Yes you may get a cheaper quote elsewhere, but I doubt you will get the quality of service.


----------

